# cat5 terminations



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Check out this site..

http://www.ertyu.org/steven_nikkel/ethernetcables.html


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Everyone around here uses the AT&T version, It's "B" if I remember right. :001_huh:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Everyone around here uses the AT&T version, It's "B" if I remember right. :001_huh:


 
here too


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

white-orange, orange, white-green, blue, white-blue, green, white-brown, brown:thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

"B" is more common. I think "A" used to be until a more recent revision of TIA/EIA 568 came out. I don't think I've terminated any Cat 5e or Cat 6 on anything _but_ B.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> white-orange, orange, white-green, blue, white-blue, green, white-brown, brown:thumbsup:


 
With the tab up or down?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I think the main difference between the A and B standards is that pairs 2 & 3 (oranges and greens) swap positions.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> With the tab up or down?


Tab down!


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> With the tab up or down?


this is looking at the bottom of the connector, across the terminals


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Tab down!


 
bingo:thumbsup:



ethaninmotion said:


> this is looking at the bottom of the connector, across the terminals


 
^^^^


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks all, naturally I picked "A". But I think I swapped tab up for down or something so I will probably get a good chance to redo it and use the more common method. Got one ticking with a junction block, now I need to go back and figure out what I messed up so I can make them all right.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

The way phone company people typically punch it down is A for voice grade lines and B for data lines.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> The way phone company people typically punch it down is A for voice grade lines and B for data lines.


 
Little known fact, Use an A on one male end and B on the other for a crossover cable used in programming and direct connecting devices to computers


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

B is the most common

A is the standard for residential

a combination of a and b gives you a cross over cable


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> B is the most common
> 
> A is the standard for residential
> 
> a combination of a and b gives you a cross over cable


And thats not to be mistaken with a roll over cable, used by cisco.

~Matt


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> And thats not to be mistaken with a roll over cable, used by cisco.
> 
> ~Matt


I didnt even want to bring that in to this. but yes.

Also, this is a nice and easy site for pin outs

http://pinouts.ru/pin_Net.shtml

This is a very very very good article about 568a and b as well. 

http://www.ablecables.com.au/568avb.htm


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I didnt even want to bring that in to this. but yes.
> 
> Also, this is a nice and easy site for pin outs
> 
> ...


Figured Id mention it, because they get mistaken often, but are 2 totally different pinouts.

~Matt


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

try this link

http://www.lanshack.com/cat5e-tutorial.aspx


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Little known fact, Use an A on one male end and B on the other for a crossover cable


Little known?!? :blink: Come on, basic knowledge perhaps


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Here in Canada we use A configuration.Somewhere I read that U.S. government work requires A also.New installations are also recommended to be the A method are they not?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats important is that you do both ends the same way. The electrons cannot do their ABC's well enough yet to know the difference.


----------



## bullheadpond (Jan 6, 2012)

568 b is the standard. The 568a was the color code the government wanted to use way back when so there networks were different than the norm. I don't think they even use the 56a8a anymore .


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Whats important is that you do both ends the same way. The electrons cannot do their ABC's well enough yet to know the difference.


568a lines up the blue & orange pairs to work as line 1 & 2 if you want to use it for a 2 line phone. 568b (b for Bell System) is the standard for data.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup I've always wired all data to T568B and all voice to T568A.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hadn't done terminations in about 10 years.


Earlier this week, at my house, I got 2 out of 3 backwards (tab up) :jester:


I hate tiny wires.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

kenc said:


> Little known?!? :blink: Come on, basic knowledge perhaps


 Rats, now I gotta show my ignorance: I've heard of a cross-over, but have no idea why you'd need it?

-John


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

router to router, pc to pc, and some routers require them to program them via pc


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> router to router, pc to pc, and some routers require them to program them via pc


 Maybe I'll have to JFGI but why? 

Why wouldn't pin #2 on router A want to talk to pin #2 on router B?

-John


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Some of the newer stuff can do what you are talking about


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Yup I've always wired all data to T568B and all voice to T568A.


I've used T568B for data, and USOC for phone/voice.

Many of the OnQ/GreyFox items (now part of Legrand/P&S) used the T568A for connections, however.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

kenc said:


> Little known?!? :blink: Come on, basic knowledge perhaps


a network tech knows this but your average person doesn't
crossover cables are rarely used in most applications
except by a tech.
generally most installations use hubs and switches because this is the only info the get from salesman of the networking devices.
the guys in my shop couldn't understand why i have crossover cables until i explained it to them

seeing the look on their faces when they realized they spent more than they needed for connecting a couple of computers at home was funny

being a network tech requires a fair amount of studying to be able to sight recognize the type and topology of a network.
a fair amount of time is spent planning and setting up the hardware and even more with configuration and protocols.
but it is profitable 
being able to set up a network that satisfies the requirements of the customer is a definite plus 
the biggest recommendation i give is always plan for future upgrades! this saves you time and money in the long run


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

mattsilkwood said:


> Everyone around here uses the AT&T version, It's "B" if I remember right. :001_huh:


My friend, AT&T version is t546A.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

T568a, and two network cables can be made out of one since only two pairs are needed for data. It's the shifty way of cheap skating a cat 5 cable when in a jam.


----------

